# CROCHET "UGG" SLIPPER/BOOTS PATTERN



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Find the pattern at....http://www.pattern-making.com/roger-slippers/
have just finished a pair for my friend with very cold feet..the turned out very well... did them in colours ....white not practical..will post photo today....D


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

They are so nice.


----------



## knitty1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

Fab! Thanks for the link. Will go on my 'to do list' knitty1212


----------



## dixybelll (Oct 24, 2011)

thay are fab i have a thing for crocerd or kitted slippers have to start tonight


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

My finished pair...D


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

This is a wonderful pattern, how did any of you get it to print for you? I am seeing that it is restricted and cannot be printed. If anyone knows what is up with this please let me know, or let me know where to go to get the complete pattern that I can print.

Thanks,
kreweel


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Hi I couldn't get it to print either..so I put it onto my ebook reader and used it that way...in fact I have got most of my patterns in PDF form for the Ebook reader..  (saving the planet one page at a time) :? ...Dianne


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought it was just me, not being able to print. 

I just check out the "properties." There is security attached to the document which will not allow it to print or be copied. I don't have the skills or tools to overide, nor can I find anything on the webpage to contact the maker. So I will be sitting at my desk to make this since I don't have an e-reader. Woe is me.


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Cheer up .. it doesn't take long to learn the pattern once you get the hang of it... :wink: best regards Dianne


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Diannem said:


> Cheer up .. it doesn't take long to learn the pattern once you get the hang of it... :wink: best regards Dianne


We can't get the pattern to learn it!


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

bsaito said:


> I thought it was just me, not being able to print.
> 
> I just check out the "properties." There is security attached to the document which will not allow it to print or be copied. I don't have the skills or tools to overide, nor can I find anything on the webpage to contact the maker. So I will be sitting at my desk to make this since I don't have an e-reader. Woe is me.


I think I will write it out, and put into a word document format, or else I will be doing the same thing, sittin' in front of the computer crocheting! :lol:


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Hi you can save it just not print it...just click on the words aran-slippers at the end of the pattern pic..if you don't have Adobe PDF reader you can download it from there also....Dianne


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

I found this knitting pattern also...haven't tried them though...Dianne


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

To copy this pattern for saving or printing, first "select" the text and the picture with your mouse, then "copy" it using your copy function(a right click will bring up the available functions) or by pressing CTRL+C. Then go to your word proccessing app and "paste" the copied text into a new document, Then you can print it out whenever you like.


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have made the knit version shown. Easy to follow pattern, snuggly warm. They were my very first pair of sock like knitting. Take your time and enjoy toasty feet


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> To copy this pattern for saving or printing, first "select" the text and the picture with your mouse, then "copy" it using your copy function(a right click will bring up the available functions) or by pressing CTRL+C. Then go to your word proccessing app and "paste" the copied text into a new document, Then you can print it out whenever you like.


That does not work it won't copy and I don't want to print 13 pages. I will save it though.

Barbara


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice work! so many styles to make.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I have made the knit version shown. Easy to follow pattern, snuggly warm. They were my very first pair of sock like knitting. Take your time and enjoy toasty feet.

Where can I find the knit version?


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> To copy this pattern for saving or printing, first "select" the text and the picture with your mouse, then "copy" it using your copy function(a right click will bring up the available functions) or by pressing CTRL+C. Then go to your word proccessing app and "paste" the copied text into a new document, Then you can print it out whenever you like.


Already tried this, too. The pattern is print and copy protected. But if anyone has another idea, I'm game.


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

I printed straight from the screen. When previewed, I only needed the 2nd page for full instructions. Go to print, select printer, print 2nd page.....done


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, I must really be doing something wrong. The webpage shows a portion of the pattern. I can make a printable copy of that section which is only the sole. 

When I download the pdf, it is 13 pages long, including the assembly instructions. Why did you only get two pages? (The font on th pdf is quite large and I can't figure out how to change that either since the pdf is protected.)


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Kreweel,
I was not able to get it to print!!!!!

WVBetty



kreweel said:


> This is a wonderful pattern, how did any of you get it to print for you? I am seeing that it is restricted and cannot be printed. If anyone knows what is up with this please let me know, or let me know where to go to get the complete pattern that I can print.
> 
> Thanks,
> kreweel


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you for the pattern link - these would make a great Christmas gift for at least 2 on my list.....


----------



## nannac (Sep 19, 2011)

I went to print review and printed it from there,it printed ok.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I copied and pasted the pattern to a word document. Since I already saved it I only wanted to test out 1 page to see what the problem is w/the printing, and I had no problem it printed just fine. So just copy and paste the pattern onto a word document and then print it out.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I hi-lite the instructions and picture if I want it too, COPY, then PASTE into an e-mail sent to myself, then put into a folder....works great....Della


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Della said:


> I hi-lite the instructions and picture if I want it too, COPY, then PASTE into an e-mail sent to myself, then put into a folder....works great....Della


or open Word, copy what you want from the pattern, then paste to word document and save to your computer in a file or just under documents. Even pictures will paste to a word document.


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

What a great pattern. Really like the colours that you used too.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you all test that you could copy from this PDF file? I do this all the time but could not do it from this PDF file

Barbara


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

kreweel was you able to get the pattern? I've tried all the ways mentioned! Would you mind emailing the pattern to me, if you have it? I'd be so grateful.
[email protected] Thanks 
WVBetty



kreweel said:


> This is a wonderful pattern, how did any of you get it to print for you? I am seeing that it is restricted and cannot be printed. If anyone knows what is up with this please let me know, or let me know where to go to get the complete pattern that I can print.
> 
> Thanks,
> kreweel


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

Betty Tustin said:


> kreweel was you able to get the pattern? I've tried all the ways mentioned! Would you mind emailing the pattern to me, if you have it? I'd be so grateful.
> [email protected] Thanks
> WVBetty
> 
> ...


Nope, can't do it anyway I try, this makes me kinda angry that someone would put a security guard on a "FREE"??? pattern. I am going to type it into a works doc. when I get some time.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

I could not open the pattern. thanks for trying!
WVBetty



Betty Tustin said:


> kreweel was you able to get the pattern? I've tried all the ways mentioned! Would you mind emailing the pattern to me, if you have it? I'd be so grateful.
> [email protected] Thanks
> WVBetty
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't print this either. It won't even let me copy and paste. I would love to make these for my Granddaughters


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> To copy this pattern for saving or printing, first "select" the text and the picture with your mouse, then "copy" it using your copy function(a right click will bring up the available functions) or by pressing CTRL+C. Then go to your word proccessing app and "paste" the copied text into a new document, Then you can print it out whenever you like.


This always works, but NOT this time. This document has a security guard against copying and printing. :thumbdown:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

It's curious how some people can print and others can't. I have exhausted all me "expertise" which isn't a lot to begin with.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

I have it saved to a word document - maybe you can download this and print??


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> I have it saved to a word document - maybe you can download this and print??


Nope, can't get that either. I am really not happy that a "free" pattern is such a pain, just have to sit in computer room and make these I guess. :lol: 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

It worked for me. 

Kreweel, pm me your email and let's try that way. I can't attach on a pm.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Ma2ska,

Thanks so much for creating the .doc and attaching. I really appreciate your assistance.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

my pleasure to be able to help - I really get frustrated when I can't access things that are supposed to be 'free' or when I can't print them off. Its not always possible to work in front of the computer - how can I put my feet up and get cozy with a cup of tea and my crochet in front of this machine??


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....So sorry this turned out to be so frustrating .... I do hope you are all happy with the way the slippers turn out...Cheers and Best regards Dianne.. :?


----------



## kreweel (May 22, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO ma2ska, she sent it to me and I could finally print it, now out to the recliner with yarn and hook to get these slippers started. Thanks again to all who helped! 

Will post pics when done!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

It looks rather complicated so I am expecting good things from you, Kreweel!

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you finally got it. so flustrating.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I have put the pattern in a word doc so you can copy it. Please note the yellow highlights, they are places where I don't understand the instructions or I think something is missing. Also, the pix did not copy. Please let me know if you understand any of the highlighted items or if I can help in any way.
SLIPPER SOX
Materials: Yarns 2-1/2 ozs, tan worsted weight; off white worsted weight (WW) for medium and large sizes 12 ozs  for high top, 10 ozs for low top; off white sport (SW) yarn - small size 10 ozs, for high top 8 ozs, for low top. 
Tapestry needle; G hook or needed to obtain gauge
 FINISHED size: 4-5 (small), 6-7 [medium), 8-9 (Large) 
 GAUGES, With WW, 4 sc=1". 4 sc back loop ribbed rows=1''; 3-dtr cluster is 1 ¼  tall. With SW, 3dlr cluster is 1'' tall
NOTE: Instructions are for small; medium and large are in [ ]
SLIPPER (make 2) 
Sole  
Row 1: Beg at heel, with tan WW yarn, ch 8, sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in each ch across turn (7sc) 
Row 2-3 [2-3, 2-4]: Work rows in back Ioop (see special stitches) , ch 1, 2 sc in first st, sc in each st across, 2 sc in last st, turn at end of last row (11) [11 13] 
Rows 4-12 [4-14, 5-16]: Ch 1, sc in each st across, turn
Row 13 [15, 17): Ch 1, 2 sc in 1st st, sc in each st across, 2 sc in last st, turn (13) [13,15]
Rows 14-26 [16-30, 18-34]: Ch I, sc in each st across, turn
Rows 27-28 [31-32, 35-37]: Ch 1, sc 1st 2 sts tog, sc in each st across, sc last 2 sts together, turn. 
At end of last row (9). fasten off. 
Front Panel Center 
With off white yarn for size ch 4, 2 dc in 4th ch from hook, ch 1, turn
Row 2: Sc in next 3 sts, ch 3, turn. 
Row 3: a-dtr cluster (see Special Stitches) around post of middle dc in 2nd row below, dc in each of next 2 sc behind cluster [just made], ch 1, turn.
Row 4: Sc in next 3 sts, ch 3, tum. 
Row 5: 3 dtr cluster around post of middle dc in 2nd row below (hidden behind last cluster made), dc in each of next 2 sc behind cluster just made. ch 1, turn.
Rows 6-12 for Low-Top (Rows 6-20 for High top): Repeat rows 4 & 5 over and over, ending with row 4. 
Last Row: 3-dtr cluster around post of middle dc in 2nd row below, dc in next sc, ch 3, sl st in last sc, Do not fasten off.
Front Panel Border
Row 1: Work around outer edge of Front Panel Center, skip ends of sc rows, sc in sp formed by the dc at the end of the next row, ch 2, 2 dc in same sp:
A: 3 dc in sp at end of each dc row down first side to last sp, work 4 dc in Last sp:
B: 4 dc in end st, 4 dc in first sp on opposite side;
C: Repeal A down other side; 
D: 4 dc in end st:
E: 4 dc in remaining ch-3 sp on first side, join with sl st in top of ch 2;
Row 2: Ch 1, sc back post [se bp, see Special Stitches) around first st, ch2,
A: Using hdc back post (hpj for small Or medium or dc hack post (bp) for large, work bp around each dc down side to center 6 sts at end;
B: *Dp around next st: using hdc for small or medium of dc for large, work st in side of bp just made repeat from *5 more times;
C-D: Repeat A-B down other side;
E: B p around each of last 3 dc on first side, join with "1 st in top of ch 2;
Row 3: Ch 1. sc in next st: for berry st, insert hook in next st, yo, pull loop through, ch 3 using first loop only, yo, pull through 2 loops on hook (pull chain to front of work);
A:, (Sc in next st, berry st in next st) down side to center 8 sts at end: 
B: In Bend sts, work (2 dc in next at. berry st in next st) 4 times;
C-D; Repeat A-B down other side;
E: (Sc , in next st, berry st in next st) in remaining sts on first side (last berry st will be worked over first ch 1 of this rnd and into joining sl st of last rnd], join with sl st in first sc, 
Row 4: (The berry sts of this rnd will be staggered between the berry sts of the last md.) Ch 1, (sc in next st, berry st in next) around, ending with a berry st in joining sI st of last rnd, join with sl st in first sc, 
Row [5]: For large size only, ch 1, *(sc in next st, berry st in next) down side to center 8 sts at end; in end sts, work (2 sc in next st, berry st in next ?) 4 times: repeat from *, (sc in next st, berry st in next) in remaining sts on first side (last berry st will he worked over joining sl st of last rnd), join with sl st in first sc, 
Row 5 [5, 6]: For all sizes, ch 2, (hdc in each st down side to center 12 sts at end; in and sts, work (2 hdc in next st, hdc in next 2 sts) 4 times; repeat from * hdc in each remaining st on first side, join with sl st in top of ch 2. 
Row 6 [6,7]: ch 1 sc bp around first st, ch 2, *dc bp around each st down side to center 12 sts at end; (dc bp around next st, dc in side of dc just made, dc bp around next st] 6 times; repeat from*, dc bp around each remaining st on 1st side, join with sl st in top of ch 2
Row 7 [7, 8]: Ch 1, sc in next st; for cable, ch 3, skip next 2 sts, sc in next st (see ill. 1), turn; work 3 sc in ch-a loop, sl st in next sc (see ill. 2), turn; working behind ch-3 loop, sc ill each of 2 skipped sts (see ill. 3), you will reverse direction twice in completing each cable; 
A: *Ch 3, skip st where previous ch 3 was attached, skip next 2 sts, sc in next st. turn, work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn, working behind ch-3 loop. sc in each of 2 skipped sts; repeat from * down side to center 24 sts at end;
B: * Ch 3. skip st where previous ch 3 was attached, skip next st, sc in next st, turn, work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn; working behind ch-3 loop, 2 sc in skipped st, repeat from * 11 times; 
C-D: Repeat A-B. 
E: Repeat A in remaining sts on 1st side, ending with ch 3, slip last 2 sts. sl st in st that is in front of first cable made, turn, 3 sc in ch -3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn, sc in 2 skipped sts behind ch-s loop. Fasten off. 
Back Panel Center
Rows 1-5: Repeat rows 1-5 of Front Panel Center 
Rows 6-11 for Low- Top, (Rows 6-19 for High-Top): Repeat rows 4 and 5 of Front Panel Center over and over. 
At end of last row, do not fasten off.
Back Panel Border
Row 1: Working around outer edge of Front Panel Center, skipping ends of sc rows, sc in sp formed by the dc at the end of the last row, ch 2, 2 dc in same sp;
A: 3 dc in sp at end of each dc row down first side to last sp, work 4 dc in last sp:
work 4 dc in last sp 
B: 4 dc in end st, 4 dc in first sp on opposite side: 
C: 3 dc in each sp across, turn,
Row 2: Ch 1, sc front post around first st, ch 2:
A: using hdc fp for small and medium or dc fp for large, fp around each dc down side to centers sts at end;
B; *Fp around next at; using hdc for small and medium or dc for large, work st in side of fp just made; repeat from * 5 more times;
C; Fp around each dc across, turn,
Row 3; ch 1, sc in first st, berry st in next st;
A: I sc in next st, berry st in next st) down side to center 8 sts at end;
B: In 8 end sts, work (2 dc in next st, berry st in next at] 4 times;
C, (Sc in next st, berry st in next st] across with sc in last 2 sts, turn.
Row 4: [The berry sts of this row will be staggered between the berry sts of the last row.) Ch 1, sc in first st. (berry st in next, sc in next) across with sc in last st , turn.
Row [5]: For large size only, ch 1, (sc in next st, berry st in next) down side to center 8 sts at end: in end sts, work (2 sc in next st, berry at in next) 4 times, (sc in next st, berry st in next) across, turn. 
Row 5 [5, 6]: For all sizes, ch 2, hdc in each st down side to center 12 sts at end, in end sts, work (2 hdc in next st , hdc in next 2 sts) 4 times, hdc in each st across, turn
Row 6 [6, 7]: ch I, sc fp around first st, ch 2, dc fp around each st down side to center 12 sts at end; (dc fp around next st, dc in side of dc fp just made, dc fp around next st) 6 times, dc fp around each st across, turn.
Row 7 [7,8]: ch 1, sc in next st: for cable, ch ? skip next 2 sts, sc in next st. turn: work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn; working behind ch -3 loop, sc in each of 2 skipped sts;
A: *ch 3, skip st where previous ch 3 was attached, skip next 2 sts, sc in next st, turn, work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn: working 'behind 'ch-3 loop, sc in each of 2 skipped sts; repeat from * down side to center 24 sts at end;
B: * Ch 3, skip st where previous ch 3 was attached, skip next st, sc in next st, turn, work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn; working behind ch-3 loop, 2 sc in skipped st: repeat from * 11 times;
C, * Ch 3, skip st where previous ch 3 was attached, skip next 2 sts, sc in next st, turn, work 3 sc in ch-3 loop, sl st in next sc, turn; working behind ch-3 loop, sc in each of 2 skipped sts, repeat from * across. Fasten off. 
Gusset (make 2)
Row 1: With off-white yam for size ?, ch 10 [10, 14], sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in each ch across, turn 9 sc [9 sc, 13 sc].
Rows 2-5: Working these rows in back loops, ch 1, sc in. each st across. turn,
Row 6: Ch 1, sc first 2 sts together, sc in each st across, turn, 8 [8,12].
Row 7: Ch 1, sc in each st across to last 2 sts, sc last 2 sts together, turn 7 [17, 11]
Rows 8-12: Repeat rows 6 and 7 over and over, ending with row 6 At end of last row 2 [2, 6], fasten off.
Sew Gusset to each end of last row on back panel Border (see ill.) 
Assembly
Pin Back Panel Center at X to center of first row on Sole and over last rows on Gussets to ends of row 17 [17,19] on Sole (see ill. 1).
Pin center of 1 end on Front Panel Border to center of last row on Sole 
Beginning at heel, sew Back Panel and Gussets to Sole 1 stitch from edges of Sole. 
Beginning at toe, working at base of cables and overlapping edges of Gussets, sew Front Panel to Sole, Gusset and Back Panel on each side leaving center top 12 cables on Front Panel and 14 cables on Back Panel unsewn.

SPECIAL STITCHES
DOUBLE CROCET CLUSTER (1 dc cluster) Yo, insert hook in st or sp, yo, pull loop through, yo, pull through 2 loop" on hook leaving last loops on hook; working in same st or sp, repeat from * for each dc of cluster, yo and pull through all loops on hook

3-DC CLUSTER
For popcorn, work number of dc needed in st or sp, drop loop from hook, insert hook in first dc of dc group, pick up dropped loop on hook (see ill.) pull loop through 1st dc of group.

DC POPCORN ILL.
For single crochet back post (sc bp), insert hook from the back, right to left around post of st on previous row, complete as sc.
For double crochet back post (dc bp), yo, insert hook from the back, right to left around post of st on previous row, complete as dc.
For double crochet front post (dc fp), yo, insert hook from the front, right to left around post of st in previous row, complete as dc.

FRONT POST/BACK POST ILL.

For 3-dtr cluster, yo 3 times, insert hook around post of dc (see arrow 1 of ILL.), *yo, pull loop through, (yo, pull through 2 loops on hook) 3 times leaving last loops on hook*: yo 3 times, insert hook around post of same dc (see arrow 2 of ILL.] and
Repeat between first *; yo 3 times, insert hook around post of same dc (see arrow 3 of ILL) 
and repeat between first 8, yo and pull through all loops on hook.

3-DTR CLUSTER ILL.

Front Loop Back Loop


----------



## Diannem (May 21, 2011)

Hi All ..I was just having a general search on google and came up with this Picture nothing else just the pic.....Which means at sometime in the past this pattern was Published by Annie's Attic..... Dianne


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

at the bottom of the first page from link here (beginning of thread) there is a very smal 'click here for' instruction. it doesn't even look like a link. i clicked that. the download it opened has a print highlight window (don't know the correct term) i clicked the printer icon there and my printer window opened. yes it's 13 pages but i only printed one since i don't want the pattern just wanted to see if i could since everyone had so much trouble. sorry i don't know anything about my printer settings. but i have a very good security program. sorry i can't be more help. it worked for me....e


----------



## boogielyn3 (Nov 3, 2011)

I printed it. Hold down your left click and drag over pattern to highlight. Release left click and hold down your right click somewhere on the highlighted area. Choose "copy".
Open a blank word document. Right click in the word document and choose" paste".

Your instructions will be on the word document. Do a file print .

That's it. Hope this was clear and works for you.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

if you have chrome just get the quick note extension and then you can add any page or part of a page to it


----------

